

Ask HN: Anyone here writing Python applications for Google App Engine? - rbanffy

I am most interested on how people write unit and integration tests for App Engine applications and, if they don&#x27;t, why is it so.
======
renzon
I do this all the time. The main idea is documented here:

[https://github.com/renzon/tekton/wiki](https://github.com/renzon/tekton/wiki)

You can see tests all over my repos starting with prefix "gae".Here you have a
example of a app that I build to automate form validation:

[https://github.com/renzon/gaeforms/blob/master/test/ndb/form...](https://github.com/renzon/gaeforms/blob/master/test/ndb/form_tests.py)

It includes db access and i18n mocking.

~~~
rbanffy
I think I took a longer path with
[https://github.com/rbanffy/testable_appengine](https://github.com/rbanffy/testable_appengine)

I like your approach with mocks.

